# Orange Terribs from Josh's Frogs



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

They're so cute.


----------



## MikeSTL (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice, and coloring up!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Is that an Oophaga in your profile picture?


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice, I'm hoping to get a quartet of these myself. From what I've seen they seem to be loaded with personality and they has such an amazing color as adults.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jealous... They were supposta be my first. 


Beautiful undeed. Did Josh provide a lineage?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I love orange terribilis ! they are the boldest frog I have & their color when adult is awesome


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

WeeNe858 said:


> Jealous... They were supposta be my first.
> 
> 
> Beautiful undeed. Did Josh provide a lineage?


I did not ask about their lineage.

Thank you everyone for the comments. Little guys are flightish but I guess if a big giant was staring at you, I'd run myself!


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have 7 of them. They were really skittish when young. Now, I can stick my hand in the tank and they won't even bother moving out of the way


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

djone2 said:


> I have 7 of them. They were really skittish when young. Now, I can stick my hand in the tank and they won't even bother moving out of the way


I got #3 of them from Joshs last month...and they are a little skittish just like yours were...but that seems to be typical of young darts...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Their parents will try to eat your fingers if you stick them in the tank and wiggle them 

The adults came from Stacey and Tony Cotterman, who are now out of the hobby, but got their orange terribilis from Rich Frye.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

New pics. Showing more orange every passing week.










This one is showing more orange than the other 



















Enjoy~


----------



## Ripley71 (May 14, 2011)

Very cool to see the color change. This will be my next frog.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

It sure is. They have a 20L for both of them when they grow larger.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

They are starting to color up now!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

These are definitely a cool frog.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Try a good dose of Superpig every few weeks. Mine lost all thier black and turned bright orange in a few months.

John


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im hoping to get some orange terribilis very soon. I like how they have a metalic gold flake look in your most recent pictures.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks John for the tip. I will do Superpig too.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

You`re welcome. If you live near CT contact me and feel free to check out mine. I`ll show you what an Orange Terribilis looks like.
I`m also home till late April recovering from knee surgery.
I could use the company the conversation with the cat is getting really old.

John


----------



## chasesoda (Nov 23, 2011)

Very nice frogs! I'm hoping to get some soon.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Haha cats are good for only one thing, snuggling on their terms. I live in VT near the NH border. Not too close to CT. But thanks for the invite!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Put both in to their permanent home today.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Baby colors are gone.


----------

